# Micromax canvas hd gps issue.



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently purchased a Micromax Canvas HD(A116). My location doesn't get fixed. I enabled access to my location+ wi-fi and mobile network location and in gps satellites gps epo assistance+ a-gps.i also downloaded epo file info. I tried using two apps gps status andgps fix. Nothing works. I use 3g airtel for data, its pretty fast.
What should i do?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2013)

Go to a service centre & get your phone upgraded to android 4.2 . MMX fixed GPS lock issue in 4.2 upgrade.


----------



## neatearth (Jun 6, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Go to a service centre & get your phone upgraded to android 4.2 . MMX fixed GPS lock issue in 4.2 upgrade.



Nope...No service center is offering 4.2 upgrade. It is official....and please do not try leaked rom. I had tried and learned the lession in a hard way. My screen started flickering..I tried all possible remedies but all in vein. Wait till micromax announces it officially..


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jun 28, 2013)

There are problems with the official 4.2 update so I don't want to take the risk. Even the ones who updated from the service center complain o failing touch screens. I also tried the gps fix apps but nothing works, what should I do.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jul 24, 2013)

Try active GPS with all enabled in GPS settings it works!


----------

